# The giant, Anton Rubinstein



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

My very good "friend" Anton. Anton who? Anton Rubinstein, bien sûr.






















and the wonderful second symphony, Ocean in 7 movements.














Just some samples

Enjoy!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow! What a big success. Nobody has written a word here..

Does it mean: "I don't know him, I don't want to know him? " I'm a bit disappointed. Please write something and listen to the music I put here!

Thanking you in advance.

Martin


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Martin, I only now found this thread and it certainly deserves comment. Can there be anyone who has not heard the Melody in F. This is the first ytime I have heard his Symphony No. 2 and I love it. Rubinstein was a formidable composer not only of music for the piano but also orchestral and song. And of course there his under appreciated Opera "The Demon", so beloved of the great Chaliapin.

Here is the Demons aria "I Am He Whom You Called" sung by Pavel Listisian.






and one of his songs sung in German by Richard Tauber.






Thank for calling our attention to this relatively unknown giant.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> Martin, I only now found this thread and it certainly deserves comment. Can there be anyone who has not heard the Melody in F. This is the first ytime I have heard his Symphony No. 2 and I love it. Rubinstein was a formidable composer not only of music for the piano but also orchestral and song. And of course there his under appreciated Opera "The Demon", so beloved of the great Chaliapin.
> 
> Here is the Demons aria "I Am He Whom You Called" sung by Pavel Listisian.
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering, I certainly know his opera....and all his works

Martin


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

His 4th Piano Concerto is the most underrated work in the Concerto idiom.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Shouldn't this thread be in the composers' guestbook section?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Shouldn't this thread be in the composers' guestbook section?


Maybe, I'm a mess. I'm sorry. Interesting the fact that you have just participated for telling us what was wrong, I like people like you...

Martin


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Maybe, I'm a mess. I'm sorry. Interesting the fact that you have just participated for telling us what was wrong, I like people like you...
> 
> Martin


Back-handed compliments are always welcome.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Back-handed compliments are always welcome.


He's good at those. Martin, what is your favorite Rubinstein symphony? I'd like to take my pick from a recommendation.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The Rubinstein Piano Concerto No. 5 is probably my favorite piano concerto of the romantic period. That opening theme is worthy of a Schubert or a Brahms. I haven't quite warmed up to his symphonies to the same extent (well, I'm only familiar with Nos. 3 and 4), but they too are solid pieces always enjoyed. It is no coincidence he was sometimes referred to as "Van II." The poor fellow always looked a bit world weary but this is seldom reflected in his music.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> He's good at those. Martin, what is your favorite Rubinstein symphony? I'd like to take my pick from a recommendation.


No. 2...I meant the symphony, not...the bathroom...LOL The ocean in 7 movements...






But all of them are great...This is MY symphony.

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> The Rubinstein Piano Concerto No. 5 is probably my favorite piano concerto of the romantic period. That opening theme is worthy of a Schubert or a Brahms. I haven't quite warmed up to his symphonies to the same extent (well, I'm only familiar with Nos. 3 and 4), but they too are solid pieces always enjoyed. It is no coincidence he was sometimes referred to as "Van II." The poor fellow always looked a bit world weary but this is seldom reflected in his music.


I think Anton is very personal...All his symphonies are great and his opera, the Demon is awesome. His piano music is also wonderful and his songs are awesome...

Take a look to my little collection...

RUBINSTEIN ANTON Collected songs part 1 Mila Shkirtil, mezzo, Mikhail Lukonin, baryton, Yuri Serov, piano LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 01/11/2010 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON DEUX CHANSONS: DSIR (LERMONTOV) - UNE CHANSON (KOLTZOV) A. OGNIVTSEV LIEDE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON Five songs by Lermontov Mila Shkirtil, mezzo; mikhail Lukonin, baritone - Yuri Serov , piano LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 23/10/2010 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON Five songs from Serbian melodies Mila Shkirtil, mezzo; mikhail Lukonin, baritone - Yuri Serov , piano LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 23/10/2010 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON six songs by Pushkin Mila Shkirtil, mezzo; mikhail Lukonin, baritone - Yuri Serov , piano LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 23/10/2010 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON LE DEMON IVANOV, KOZLOVSKY BOLSHOI - DIR. MELIK-PASHAZHIEV OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 23/10/2010 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON LE DEMON EGILS SILINS, OLGA ALEXANDROVNA, - WIENER SYMPHONIKER (COND. VLADIMIR FWDOSEYEV) OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 23/10/2010 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON MERCHANT KALASHNIKOV - ESTRAITS - OPERA DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON Barcarolles Alexander Paley, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON BARCAROLLLLE OP.50 NO.3 CHRISTOPHER HEADINGTON, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 10/06/1999 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON CAPRICE RUSSE CZSECHO-SLOVAK STATE PHIL (KOSICE) ALFRED WALTER SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/09/2004 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON CELLO CONCERTO NO. 1 WERNER THOMAS MIFUNE, CELLO - BAMBERG SYMPH ( YURI AHRONOVIT CH) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON CELLO CONCERTO NO. 2 WERNER THOMAS MIFUNE, CELLO - BAMBERG SYMPH ( YURI AHRONOVIT CH) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON CELLO SONATA NO. 1 OP.18 JIRI BARTA, HAMISH MILNE SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/10/2010 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON CELLO SONATA NO. 2 OP.39 JIRI BARTA, HAMISH MILNE SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/10/2010 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON CONCERTO FOR CELLO OP. 63 ALBAN GERHAEDT, CELLO - WUPPERSTAL ORCH (GEORGE HANSON, COND UCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 04/05/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO.1 ORCH. TCHÔQUE (ALFRED WALTER) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO.4, OP.70 ORCH. PHIL. HUNGARICA, DIR. OTHMAR MAGA - MICHAEL PONTI, PIA NO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON CONCERTO POUR VIOLON OP. 46 TAKAKO NISHIZAKI, VIOLON - SLOVAK PHIL. ORCH. (MICHAEL HALAS Z, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 03/01/2002 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON DON QUIXOTE, OP. 87 ALBAN GERHAEDT, CELLO - WUPPERSTAL ORCH (GEORGE HANSON, COND UCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 04/05/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON FANTASIA EROICA OP. 110 SLOVAK RADIO SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA (COND. ROBERT STANKOVSKY) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 25/04/2002 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON FERAMORS SLOVAK PHIL (MICHAEL HALASZ) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON KAMENNIY OSTROV VOL.1 JOSEPH BANOWETZ, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/07/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON KAMENNIY OSTROV VOL.2 JOSEPH BANOWETZ, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/07/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON MELODY IN F CHRISTOPHER HEADINGTON, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 10/06/1999 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON MELODY IN F JENO JANDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON NERO - SYMPHONIC EXCERPTS OF THE OPERA SLOVAK PHIL (MICHAEL HALASZ) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON NOCTURNE, OP. 11 NO. 2 NOBUKO IMAI, VIOLA - ROLAND PONTINEN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/10/2000 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON NOCTURNE, OP.11 NO. 2 NOBUKO IMAI, VIOLA - ROLAND PONTINEN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 23/09/2000 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON PIANO CONCERTO NO. 1 CZSECHO-SLOVAK STATE PHIL (KOSICE) ALFRED WALTER SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/09/2004 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON PIANO CONCERTO NO. 2 CZSECHO-SLOVAK STATE PHIL (KOSICE) ALFRED WALTER SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/09/2004 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON PIANO CONCERTO NO. 3 CZSECHO-SLOVAK STATE PHIL (KOSICE) ALFRED WALTER SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/09/2004 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON PIANO CONCERTO NO. 4 CZSECHO-SLOVAK STATE PHIL (KOSICE) ALFRED WALTER SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/09/2004 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON PIANO CONCERTO NO. 5 CZSECHO-SLOVAK STATE PHIL (KOSICE) ALFRED WALTER SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/09/2004 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON PIANO SONATA NO.2 OP.20 LESLIE HOWARD, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/02/1999 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON PIANO SONATA NO.4 OP.100 LESLIE HOWARD, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/02/1999 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON PIECES POUR PIANO (MLODIE EN FA, REVE ANGELIQUE, ROMANZA EN MI B EMOL , POLK A, ETC MICHAEL PONTI, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON QUINTET IN F MAJOR FOR PIANO, FLUTE, CLARINET, HORN AND BASSOON O P. 5 5 WIND QUINTET OF THE PRAGUE NATIONAL THEATER - GIORGIO KOUKI, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 10/01/2004 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON ROMANCE (NIGHT) CHRISTOPHER HEADINGTON, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 10/06/1999 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON Six ‚tudes Alexander Paley, piano SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SOIREES MUSICALES OP.109 JOSEPH BANOWETZ, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/07/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SONATA POUR ALTO ET PIANO OP. 49 THOMAS RIEBL, VIOLA - CORDELIA HOFER, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 23/09/2000 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SONATE NO. 1 PIANO LESLIE HOWARD, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SONATE NO. 2 PIANO LESLIE HOWARD, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SONATE NO. 3 PIANO LESLIE HOWARD, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SONATE NO. 4 PIANO LESLIE HOWARD, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SONATE NO.1 POUR CELLO ET PIANO OP.18 VALENTIN FEIGIN, CELLO - VICTOR POLTORATSKY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SYMPHONIE NO. 1 (IVAN, LE TERRIBLE) SLOVAK STATE PHILARMONIC ORCHESTRA (KOSICE) (COND. ROBERT ST ANKOVSKY) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SYMPHONIE NO. 2 (OCEAN) SLOVAK PHILARMONIC ORCHESTRA (DIR. STEPHEN GUNZENHAUSER) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 02/05/1999 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SYMPHONIE NO. 3 SLOVAK RADIO SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA (COND. ROBERT STANKOVSKY) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 25/04/2002 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SYMPHONIE NO. 4 "DRAMATIQUE" STATE SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA (COND. IGOR GOLOVEHIN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SYMPHONIE NO. 6 HAMBOURG SYMPH. ORCH. DIR. HERBERT BEISSEL SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SYMPHONY NO. 3 SLOVAK (BERRY H. KOLMAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/10/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SYMPHONY NO. 5 SLOVAK (BERRY H. KOLMAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/10/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON SYMPHONY NO. 6 PHIL. HUNGARICA (GILBERT VARGA) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON THE DEMON, BALLET MUSIC ALBAN GERHAEDT, CELLO - WUPPERSTAL ORCH (GEORGE HANSON, COND UCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 04/05/2009 
RUBINSTEIN ANTON TROIS PIECES POUR CELLO ET PIANO OP.11 NO.2 VALENTIN FEIGIN, CELLO - VICTOR POLTORATSKY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE 
==============================================
Yes...I guess I like his music very much. LOL

Martin


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow. nice comprehnsive list. Thank you.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Rapide said:


> Wow. nice comprehnsive list. Thank you.


You are welcome...I'm sorry, it is two lines each work, because there is not enough space. At my site, you have a nicer page:

http://www3.bell.net/svp1/

Martin


----------

